# looking to help with Perl module package maintenance ...



## oodler (Dec 27, 2022)

I am interested in assisting with Perl module ports related maintenance (and maybe "perl" related ports themselves), but I am unsure where to throw the old proverbial hat. I've been on perl@freebsd.org for a while, visited the Perl related wiki, and attempted to reach out on the perl.org IRC. I know one gentleman who is partial to FreeBSD and contributes to ports sometimes. But I've found no real central place. If anyone can point me in the right direction or tell me what IRC channel visit or individual to email, I'd be happy to do so. Thanks!


----------

